# Wikipedia - 1st Time Frustration



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 19, 2008)

Anyone - 

I'm not finding how to put in a brand new page for Wikipedia. I'm not seeing how, after you create a log in, how you create your first page. I've read the introduction and I'm in the dark. I know how to edit a page already out there, but I don't know how to make a brand new one and Ive been all over the site. 

What am I missing here?


----------



## sastark (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you seen this?

Help:Starting a new page - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And this:

Wikipedia:Your first article - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

